# Griffin Ridge WMA Quota Hunt



## Trost85 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I got drawn for the Nov. 12-14 hunt in Griffin Ridge. I've never been to the property... any tips/suggestions on where to set up or how to hunt it? Also, did anyone reading this get drawn for the same hunt? Any suggestions would help. Thanks!


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Sep 2, 2009)

Get in the bottoms near the river


----------



## Robk (Sep 2, 2009)

Don't worry.  All us smoke pole hunters will have cleaned em out by then.  Save the gas and hunt Dawson Forest or Pine Log.


----------



## medic1 (Sep 6, 2009)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Get in the bottoms near the river



Ditto. I have bow hunted there several times. Have seen several deer and even shot a couple. Anywhere off the roads can produce but the river bottom is hard to beat. Easy to get your truck stuck on the sandy roads. Bring a four-wheel drive or a winch.


----------



## doe shooter (Sep 13, 2009)

The river bottoms are good, as long as the river is low. If you see the sandbars when you cross a bridge, you are in good shape.  Also, keep you eyes out for hogs. If you enjoy stalking, try it in the middle of the day. You can ease up on hogs and deer. Check out the oak trees. One key, if you find wood ducks on the water, then there is some kind of feed on and around the ground. The deer and hogs will find it too.  If you do hunt the swamps, be prepared to wade the water. I always wore rubber boots. My uncle wore tennis shoes. He claimed he always got his feet wet no matter what he wore so he wore something that would dry quicker.


----------



## rbar (Sep 25, 2009)

I got Oct 8-10 muzz,  I will let you know next chat.


----------



## base3448 (Sep 29, 2009)

First year i did not get drawn in a long time, was looking foreward to it.  I have been hunting archery hard, water is up and alot of good spots are in water now.  I always liked when hunters parked on the road and walked in, pushed all the deer to the river.  Send me a PM and i will help you out.


----------



## Robk (Oct 6, 2009)

Not looking good for this coming weekend.  The river on saturday evening was all the way up to the griffin lake gate and in numerous places on the low road the water was nearly to the road bed.  The gates will most likely still be closed then.  River's nearly to 11' at the doctortown guage and not dropping yet.


----------



## whtlhntr (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like low road gate will be closed, guess we'll all be hunting the hill.  Even the Back Swamp will float your hat right now..

Maybe I'll bring my jon boat tomorrow and just float the low road


----------



## Robk (Oct 9, 2009)

not many folks around this year.  so far I've got the only deer on the kill sheet.  smoked a doe this afternoon on the hill.


----------



## rbar (Oct 17, 2009)

sorry, It was 90 deg. on Oct 10.Just cant hunt in that.Took my daughter fishing,she caught her first flounder,great day!


----------



## Tim@benning (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes il be there jtrying to find out info my self. If i  shuld bring my blind or tree stand, Shotgun or my 7mm Winchester.


----------

